# Silver Springs Water Co. Ginger Ale Bottle



## 48Chief (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello,

Here is the other bottle.  Just about 30 years ago, a golf course that opened in the mid 20's in Livonia Michigan closed. It was called Northville Golf Club, though it was not in Northville. It had a club house on the corner of 7 mile and Newburgh that had not been really used for many years. After it was sold and scheduled to be knocked down, my dad and I went to explore. In the basement was a bar, and behind it we found two ginger ale bottles amid a sea of empty modern gin bottles.  This is the other bottle, from the Silver Springs Water Co. with offices in Detroit and Northville Michigan.  Northville had an artesian well that the company used for its water.  See the link below for a little more information on that.

The label is not quite as interesting as the Cavalier one, but the colors are nice and it has that 20's/30's look to it.  Of special interest to me was the local connection in Northville.  The Northville Historical Society may have more information on the company, I'm not sure.  I'm reaching out to them.

The bottle is green glass with a capital H in a square.  The side of the base has a 2 on it for I assume the 2nd cavity.  Not sure.  I will try to include a pic of the parting line, as it was sloppier than I expected.

If anyone has information on the Silver Springs Water Co., I'd be interested.

https://www.hmdb.org/m.asp?m=137902


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 5, 2020)

Interesting Cool Story. I don't know much about the actual company But I do have a few Bottles from them. 2 different Gallon water bottles. I think 2 different 1920's Art Deco Soda Water Bottles & this Quart size Paper Label Bottle pictured below. LEON.


----------



## 48Chief (Dec 5, 2020)

Sweet, glad to hear there are more bottles out there. That bottle looks great!  If you have pics of the other bottles, would love to see them as well.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 5, 2020)

I'll try to get pics of the 2 gallons tomorrow but I have no idea where the other 2 deco bottles are, I've got hundreds & hundreds of Bottles boxed up & they are in there somewhere? Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 5, 2020)

Here's a Pic of one I dug out from under a burned out Crack House in Detroit by Detroit's City Airport about 2 Years ago. It's my 3rd one, I already had it so it's a extra Trader if your looking for one? LEON.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 6, 2020)

found a picture of the bottling building


----------



## 48Chief (Dec 6, 2020)

Hemihampton and Bottle Bud, thanks a lot!  The picture of the bottle and how you got it is great!  The newspaper clipping is awesome.  Thanks!

I'm in process of donating my Silver Springs bottle to the Northville Historical Society.  I contacted their archivist, and he's interested in adding it to their collection.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 6, 2020)

I didn't know Northville had a Historical Society, I'd like to check that out sometime but nowadays everything like that seems to be closed due to the covid virus. Maybe next year? Nice of you to donate. Here's a pic of my 2 Gallons & pic of 2 Seltzers. Don't know where my 2 Deco Bottles are? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 6, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> found a picture of the bottling building
> 
> View attachment 215210
> View attachment 215211



Thanks for pic, Wonder if Building still standing? I might drive by & look for it.  Leon.


----------



## 48Chief (Dec 6, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Thanks for pic, Wonder if Building still standing? I might drive by & look for it.  Leon.



Hi Leon,
Looked on google maps street view. There is a building at that address, but it doesn’t look the same. 
By the way, your bottles are beautiful!  The North Historical Society is at Mill Race Village. They are closed due to Covid right now.

 Thanks, Dana


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 6, 2020)

Is that Mill Race Village that old town they built on the River? If so I was there about this time of year about 2 years ago & it was all closed. LEON.


----------



## 48Chief (Dec 7, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Is that Mill Race Village that old town they built on the River? If so I was there about this time of year about 2 years ago & it was all closed. LEON.


Yes. Maybe it’s not open all the time?  I’m supposed to meet the archivist there on Friday the 18th.

Below is the link when you search for Northville Historical Society. 

https://www.millracenorthville.org/


----------



## Jfleming (Dec 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I didn't know Northville had a Historical Society, I'd like to check that out sometime but nowadays everything like that seems to be closed due to the covid virus. Maybe next year? Nice of you to donate. Here's a pic of my 2 Gallons & pic of 2 Seltzers. Don't know where my 2 Deco Bottles are? LEON.
> View attachment 215230


Any of your silver springs bottles for sale preferably the green?I was born in silver springs.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't have any green silver springs so I assume you were talking to the other person even though you quoted me?


----------



## 48Chief (Dec 9, 2020)

Jfleming said:


> Any of your silver springs bottles for sale preferably the green?I was born in silver springs.


Hi Jfleming,
sorry, the green one is not for sale
Dana


----------



## Jfleming (Dec 10, 2020)

48Chief said:


> Hi Jfleming,
> sorry, the green one is not for sale
> Dana


Any of your Silver Springs for sale.


----------



## Bohdan (Dec 10, 2020)

Makes me wonder just how many bottlers there were named "Silver Springs". I know of at least two in BC.


----------

